# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Statine

## herbertina

Was meint die Lesergemeinschaft über die neuen Veröffentlichungen
über den Einfluss der Statine bei der Bewertung des PSA ???

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo herbertina,

Du müsstest uns schon verraten, welche Veröffentlichungen Du meinst.

Ralf

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Herbertina,

es ist ein bisschen schade, dass Deine Anfrage so abgewürgt ist. Ich habe ein wenig gegoogelt (5 min) und habe, weil das Verlinken nicht jedem gegeben ist, exemplarisch 3 Links nachfolgend eingestellt:

http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratge...id_393070.html

http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...bs/?sid=545536

http://www.prostata.de/m_0808_statine.html

Auf Kisp gibt es auch ein paar Bemerkungen zu Statine, die sind aber veraltet.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## herbertina

Danke für die 3 Links.
Die Frage bleibt,senkt nun Sortis,das ich seit 3 Jahren nehme,meinen PSA-Wert,ja oder nein.
Wenn ja,dann habe ich seit dieser Zeit einen höheren Wert als meine 17-24 ,mit denen ich in dieser Zeit lebe.Lebe ohne bisher erkenn-oder spürbare Probleme.Vielleicht dämmert mein Freund so langsam vor sich hin,bis ich bald meine 88 erreicht habe.
Ein erfahrener Urologe der Uni Freiburg:
"" Irgendwann mal mit ihm,aber nicht durch ihn ""

----------


## Anonymous1

> Vielleicht dämmert mein Freund so langsam vor sich hin,bis ich bald meine 88 erreicht habe.


Das wünsche ich Dir!

----------


## wassermann

> .Vielleicht dämmert mein Freund so langsam vor sich hin,bis ich bald meine 88 erreicht habe.
> Ein erfahrener Urologe der Uni Freiburg:
> "" Irgendwann mal mit ihm,aber nicht durch ihn ""


Das wünsch ich dir freilích auch.
Uns verbindet zwar die Statin-Einnahme, trennen aber gut 35 Jahre Lebenszeit.
An anderer Stelle wurde einmal von Forschungen berichtet, die eine Korrelation von signifikant erhöhtem Cholesterinspiegel mit der erhöhten Wahrscheinlichkeit, PK zu bekommen, postulieren. Die Quellen liegen mir nicht mehr vor. 
Stimmt dies, erscheint es mir nicht unlogisch, dass die Senkung der Werte eine entsprechend positive Konsequenz haben können.
Interessant für bereits Therapierte ist dieser Satz aus der von Dieter dankenswerterweise verlinkten Ärztezeitung:

_" Ebenfalls nach RP wurde in einer dritten Studie ein Zusammenhang zwischen Statin-Einnahme und einem um 30 Prozent verringerten Risiko für Karzinomrezidive beobachtet."_

Können da Fischölkapseln und Tomatensaft noch mithalten? Oder: Legt euch eine "Komorbidität" zu, die Pharmaindustrie kümmert sich schon darum!

Gruß und Dank

Wassermann

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Herbertina,
der Spruch des Freiburger Urologen wird für Dich gelten. Das wünsch ich Dir. 

Die Einnahme von Statinen hatte ich auch erwogen. Mein Cholesterinwert bei Beginn meiner ADT3 lag bei 268 mg/dl, entschieden zu hoch. Erst spät habe ich die Bedeutung des Cholesterins erkannt, habe aber die Statine sein lassen und und mit bewußterer Ernährung etwas gegengesteuert. Im November 2008 doch wieder bei 230 und mein Körpergewicht war auf 81 kg gestiegen (16 Monate vorher noch 74 kg).
Seitdem habe ich ziemlich konsequent cholesterinreiche Nahrung gemieden und siehe da: Der Spiegel sank auf 191 mg/dl im März 2009 und nicht nur dies: Mein Gewicht ging herunter auf heute 77 kg. Alle anderen CHOL-abhängigen Werte sanken auf Tiefstpunkte: Testosteron (0,10 ng/ml), DHT (10,0 ng/ml) und DHEA-S (6,9 ug/dl). Möglicherweise hätte ich schon früher konsqueter sein müssen, um die ADT besser zu unterstützen.

Einen schönen Sonntag allen!
Hartmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hartmut,

seit Jahren predige ich die Ernährungsumstellung und die Vermeidung von Medikamenten, wenn möglich.

Berry Sears warnt 2005 vor Statinen: "... hat die Care Studie in Havard einen 12 fachen Anstieg von Brustkrebs bei Frauen gezeigt, die Statine nehmen."
"... schließlich der bekannte Anstieg der Arachidonsäure, dann scheint es an der Zeit zu sein, Statine rigoros zu hinterfragen...

Cholesterin zu weit unten ist nicht gut und notwendig, wir brauchen es, wichtig ist das HDL möglichst hoch.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## gunterman

Auf dem gerade zu Ende gegangenen Amerikanischen Urologenkongress AUA 2009 gab es eine eigene Session zu Statinen. Die dort gehaltenen Vorträge, die fast alle über positive Einflüsse von Statinen auf Prostatakrebs berichteten sind der Ausgangspunkt der sich jetzt häufenden Berichte in deutschen Publikationsorganen und auf die hier in diesem Thread schon verwiesen und verlinked wurde.

Diese unglaublich positiben Ergebnisse verleiten natürlich schon zu der Überlegung einen Selbstversuch zu wagen.

Allerdings ist zu beachten, dass nahezu gleichzeitig auch durchaus andere Studien entstanden sind die zu anderen Ergebnissen kommen oder auf die Risiken der Statineinnahme hinweisen.

So werden im "First comprehensive Paper on Statins Adverse Effects" die vielfältigen negativen Nebenwirkungen umfassend aufgezeigt. Es sind dies aber im wesentlichen dieselben die auch auf den Beipackzetteln der Statine beschrieben werden. Allerdings ist die Häufigkeit dann doch bei manchen Problemen überraschend. So bei den bekannten Muskelproblemen (toxische Myopathien), wo die bekannten Todesfälle immer nur mit Lipobay in Verbindung gebracht werden. Es scheint aber auch bei anderen Statinen durchaus Fälle zu geben. Was auch sehr beängstigend ist, ist das bei allen Statinen offensichtlich auftretende Nachlassen der Gedächtnisleistung bis hin zum totalen Gedächtnisverlust. Es scheint durchaus nicht die die Kategorie "extrem selten" einzustufen zu sein.
Es liegen auch Studien vor, die keinen positiven Einfluss der Statineinnahme auf das Absinken des Prostatakrebsrisikos sehen. Sie haben aber im Moment noch nicht die Aufmerksamkeit gefunden wie die Vorträge auf der AUA 2009.
Wenn man also das mit der Statineinnahme verbundene Risiko bewußt in Kauf nimmt, dann kann einem passieren dass in einigen Monaten noch mehr Studien kommen, die keinen Einfluss sehen. 
So z.B. geschehen bei Statine und Alzheimer. Vor kurzem gab es eine Studie die sogar eine um 75 % geringer Inzidenz in der Statineinnehmergruppe gegenüber den Nichtstatinnutzern auswies. Eine neuere Untersuchung zeigt auf, dass Statine keinerlei positive Auswirkungen im Hinblick auf die Reduktion der Alzheimerkrankheit haben. Wäre ja auch erstaunlich gewesen, nachdem Gedächtnisschwäche zu den nicht ganz seltenen Nebenwirkungen zählt.

Studien zur Frage: Um wieviel wird der PSA Wert durch die Einnahme von Statinen abgesenkt kommen zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen. Pauschal kann man sagen "nur um sehr wenig". Soweit eine konkrete Aussage in den Studien gemacht wird liegt die Absenkung (und damit Verschleierung) des PSA Wertes bei 4 bis 6%.

----------


## gunterman

Ein neues Wundermittel wurde wieder mal entdeckt: Ribavirin !
Es hat gegenüber den Statinen den Vorteil, dass es nicht nur gegen Prostatakrebs helfen soll, sondern gleich eine breites Spektrum weiterer Krebsarten abdeckt: Brust-, Darm-, Magen- ..... -Krebs.

www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/150062.php

Statine sind die Cash Cows der großen Pharma Konzerne. So ist z.B. Crestor, dem die stärkste Cholesterin senkende Wirkung zugeschrieben wird, das Brot und Butter Geschäft von AstraZeneca.
Ribavirin wird auch von kleineren Pharma Unternehmen angeboten. Also warum nicht in der Wirtschaftskrise auch Mittelstandsförderung betreiben? ;-)

Ribavirin ist in Deutschland unter den Namen Rebetol und Copegus in Kapselform im Handel, rezeptpflichtig und zu horrenden Preisen!
Aber wenn man gleich mehrere Krebsformen mit einem Mittel abdecken kann, dann darf das ja auch was kosten, oder? ;-)

Ribavirin ist auch als Pulver (Substanz) im Handel.

----------


## wassermann

Hallo guntermann,

gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Quellen der Studie(n) zu nennen, die die Senkung/Verschleierung des PSA-Wertes durch Statine untersucht?

Nach meinem jetzigen Wissensstand und den gemachten Erfahrungen bin ich z.Z. auf Statine angewiesen, um meinen Cholesterinspiegel nicht ins gefährliche Maß steigen zu lassen. Die Erhöhung wurde schon vor 30 Jahren festgestellt, da wir ich gute 20! Leichtsinnig wie man so ist, habe ich dann etwa 25 Jahre nichts unternommen. Durch ein Blutbild kam er wieder ins Bewusstsein. Radikale Ernährungsumstellung und gezielte Diäten halfen ebenso wenig wie alternative pflanzliche Mittel.
Jetzt, seit etwa 5 Jahren habe ich es mit 10mg/Tag und einer praktisch cholesterinfreien rnährung gut im Griff.
Wenn's auch noch  PCa-Rezidive vermeiden hilft, umso besser.

Im übrigen sind mir Machwerke wie "Die Cholesterin-Lüge", das vor Unwahrheiten und leeren Begauptungen nur so strotzt, durchaus bekannt.

Gruß und Dank im Voraus

Wassermann

----------


## gunterman

"The Influence of Statin Medications on PSA Velocity in Healthy Men"

www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/113267.php

Median (Zentralwert) der PSA Absenkung 5,9 %

"Reduction in Prostate Antigen Levels Associated with Statin Use"

www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/127292.php

Median (Zentralwert) der PSA Absenkung 4,1 %

----------


## wassermann

Herzlichen Dank.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## gunterman

Hallo Wassermann,

gerne geschehen!
Aber auch ich muß mich bei Dir bedanken, denn mit Dir habe ich das weiße Einhorn gefunden, das ich im Bereich der Forumsmitglieder, bei einer zugegeben schnellen Recherche, schon als ausgestorben betrachtet hatte: *Operierte mit R 1 Befund und jahrelangem PSA Wert von 0,nix !
*
Es gibt sie also doch! Der Mitgliederbestand im Forum ist ja auch ein gutes Beispiel für eine verzerrte Stichprobe. Wenn man nach der PCa OP keinerlei Probleme hat, dann kümmert man sich eben überwiegend um andere, schönere Dinge im Leben (die soll es tatsächlich geben, auch wenn mir sicherlich einige Forumsteilnahmer da widersprechen werden) als um ein Prostatakrebsforum.

Ich glaube Wassermann, du weißt dein Glück gar nicht so richtig einzuordnen. R 1 bedeutet ja, dass die OP ihr Hauptziel, vollständige Entfernung des Tumors, nicht erreicht hat, da Tumorreste im Körper verblieben sind (Wenn der Pathologe richtig geurteilt hat!). Empfohlene Standardtherapie (siehe andere Threads hier im Forum) wäre in deinem Fall die adjuvante Bestrahlung nach Erreichen des Kontinenzstatus gewesen. Deine Urologen haben dich in Abweichung von der herrschenden Meinung nicht bestrahlen lassen und es hat sich in deinem Fall ausgezahlt.

*Du bist entweder ein Glückspilz oder an der Veröffentlichung, die zu einer 30 % igen Reduktion der Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit durch die langfristige Einnahme von Statinen kommt, ist tatsächlich was dran!*

Vielleicht bekommst du ja von Pfizer Pharma (ich nehme an du nimmst seit 5 Jahren Sortis) einen Werbevertrag! ;-))

Ich denke die Einnahme von 10 mg pro Tag ist auch unter Risikoaspekten gut zu vertreten, wenn man auf Muskelschmerzen achtet und das Statinmedikament sofort absetzt wenn solche auftreten.

----------


## HansiB

> Hallo Wasser
> 
> Ich glaube Wassermann, du weißt dein Glück gar nicht so richtig einzuordnen. R 1 bedeutet ja, dass die OP ihr Hauptziel, vollständige Entfernung des Tumors, nicht erreicht hat, da Tumorreste im Körper verblieben sind (Wenn der Pathologe richtig geurteilt hat!). Empfohlene Standardtherapie (siehe andere Threads hier im Forum) wäre in deinem Fall die adjuvante Bestrahlung nach Erreichen des Kontinenzstatus gewesen. Deine Urologen haben dich in Abweichung von der herrschenden Meinung nicht bestrahlen lassen und es hat sich in deinem Fall ausge


Hallo Guntermann, hallo Wassermann, so groß ist das Wunder evtl. nicht. Wenn die DNA-Z des PCa diploid war, ohne nachweisbare Fernmetastasen, kann der Tumor erst nach über 12 Jahren oder später, auch bei einem T3 Metastasen entwickeln und diese wachsen dann noch viele Jahre ohne Beschwerden. Ich kann das mit meinem x-ploid bzw. multiploiden PCa beurteilen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## gunterman

Von Wassermann gibt es keine DNA-Z. Zumindest nicht in seinem Profil.

Gibt es hier im Forum Beispiele für T 3 Tumore, Gleasonscore 7, mit diploider DNA Verteilung?

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo,
ein evtl. dienlicher Hinweis zur Diskussion:
Es gibt tetraploide Tumore mit Proliferationsfraktion < 5%. Harmlose, langsam wachsende müssen nicht immer diploid sein. 
Was auch immer die Ursache ist, bei Wassermann liegt eine geringe Proliferationsrate vor und dazu Glückwunsch.

Gruß Hartmut

----------


## wassermann

Hallo gunterman, HansiB und Hartmuth,

zunächst besten Dank für die guten Wünsche.

An anderen Stellen habe ich bereits mehrfach auf meinen bescheidenen Fall hingewiesen, gerade auch, um darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass bei PCa nicht alles nach "Schema F" verläuft und so manch apodiktische Äußerung zu Prognosen und Verläufen hinterfragt werden kann/soll.

Gerne gehe ich noch einmal auf eure Punkte ein und ergänze bzw. wiederhole Informationen.

Der R1-Befund führt nicht zwangsläufig, sondern in etwa 50% der Fälle zu Rezidiven, wie schon mehrfach zu lesen war.

So ungewöhnlich scheint mein Verlauf auch nicht zu sein, denn nach dem aktuellen Nomogramm des Sloan Kettering Instituts ist meine Prognose für 10 Jahre Rezidivfreiheit bei 90% !
http://www.mskcc.org/applications/no...tatectomy.aspx

Du kannst, gunterman, sicher sein, dass ich mein Glück durchaus zu schätzen und einzuschätzen weiß, dieses bestand jedoch auch in einer sachkundigen und eingehenden Beratung der Situation nach der OP. Mit dem Operateur (Österreich) habe ich die vorliegende Situation genauestens analysiert und mich auf seine Einschätzung des Status (artifizielle R1-Sit. durch Biopsie verursacht, T3 an anderer Stelle der Prostata) verlassen, mich ebenso mit meinem bayerischen Hausurologen, der den Erfolg der OP (Kontinenz/Potenz) nicht gefährden wollte, beraten und schließlich war ich hier in England Gegenstand einer interdisiplinären Beratungskonferenz (Uro, Onkologe, Radiologe) an einer namhaften Privatklinik. Alle drei Instanzen aus drei Ländern rieten mir von einer umnmittelbaren Bestrahlung ab. Auch hier im Forum wurde ich dankenswerterweise von Urologe fs entsprechend bestärkt.
Dass es sich dann bisher so optimal entwickelt hat, ist freilich ein Riesenglück.

Eine DNA-Z liegt in der Tat nicht vor. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kann ich auch keinen Sinn darin sehen, auch nicht in einer Zweitpathologie.

Den Tipp mit dem Werbevertrag bei Pfizer lasse ich mir durch den Kopf gehen. Alles eine Frage der Gage. Kannst du bitte den Kontakt herstellen, gunterman?

Alles Gute allerseits
wassermann

PS: Wie wär's mit einem Profil, gunterman?

----------


## Helmut

N'abend Wassermann
* 
"Dass es sich dann bisher so optimal entwickelt hat, ist freilich ein Riesenglück"
* 
Ich hänge mich nur allzu gerne an diesem Satz dran!

Beste Grüße
Helmut

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Helmut,

beim Blick in dein Profil  habe ich mich sehr für dich gefreut. Habe schon länger nicht mehr reingeschaut. Ich hoffe, das Glück möge dir weiterhin treu bleiben!

@gunterman: Da solltest du auch mal ins Profil schauen!

Liebe Grüße
Wassermann

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Wassermann, Statine senken den PSA-Spiegel. Zwar nicht so stark wie Finasterid, aber doch so erheblich, dass die Absenkung bei der Beurteilung von PSA-Werten berücksichtigt werden sollte.

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Dieter,

zu Statinen gibt es neue, ernüchternde Zahlen:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...ubmed_RVDocSum

Fünfzigtausend Krebsfälle wurden untersucht, darunter auch Prostata- Lungen- und Darmkrebs. Weder positive noch negative Auswirkungen ließen sich im Zusammenhang mit Statineinnahme nachweisen. Schade. Ich nehm das Zeug selbst.
Genauso gibts eine neue Studie zu Rotwein, leider, leider:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...ubmed_RVDocSum

Vierundachtzigtausend Männer wurden untersucht. Es gab keinen Hinweis auf Zusammenhänge zwischen Rotwein und PK. Das gleiche gilt für Bier, Weißwein und Schnaps. 
Na, wenigstens scheints ja nicht zu schaden.

Beste Grüße,
Andreas

----------


## gunterman

Die positive Wirkung einer Statin Einnahme bei Prostatakrebs war immer schon streitig und es lagen gegensätzliche Studien vor. Daran hat sich auch jetzt nichts geändert:

www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19806465

"Our study supports two prior ones suggesting that cholesterol influences risk of high-grade prostate cancer, and indirectly supports the hypothesis that cholesterol-lowering is a mechanism by which statins are protective".
Hohe Cholesterinwerte sind mit einem erhöhten Risiko für aggressiven Prostatakrebs verbunden. Statine tragen zur Cholesterinregulierung bei und können somit indirekt das Risiko für (aggressiven) Prostatakrebs senken.

Wenn auch keine 472.481 Untersuchungspaare, so doch immerhin eine prospektive Studie mit 6.816 Männern.

www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19301305

"Our results demonstrate that acetylsalicylic acid and simvastatin inhibit prostate epithelial cell growth at clinically relevant doses".
Hier werden frühere Studien bestätigt, die eine positive Statinwirkung bei zusätzlicher Einnahme von ASS oder Celecoxib bei Prostatakrebs sahen.

Dass Statine das PSA absenken ist bekannt und war ausführlich Gegenstand der Diskussion in diesem Thread.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Guntermann, stimmt, dass die PSA-Absenkung schon geklärt war. Das habe ich jetzt beim Nachlesen gefunden. Danke.

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Andreas,




> Vierundachtzigtausend Männer wurden untersucht. Es gab keinen Hinweis auf Zusammenhänge zwischen Rotwein und PK. Das gleiche gilt für Bier, Weißwein und Schnaps. Na, wenigstens scheints ja nicht zu schaden.


dass moderates Rotwein trinken nicht schadet, ist aber doch nichts sensationell Neues, wie man bem Lesen der pub-med Darstellung fast meinen könnte. Die Passage, ob das Glas Rotwein - hier in der Pfalz ist das oft ein halber Liter, und man nennt das Schoppen - auf eine Krebs-Präventation oder Krebs in Schach halten Einfluß nimmt, kam aber doch nicht so eindeutig herüber. Habe ich da was falsch verstanden? Möglich auch, dass es sich bei den eingesetzten Weinen nicht um Rotweine nach deutschen Qualitätsvorstellungen handelte.

*"Die meisten Schriftsteller betrachten die Wahrheit als ihren wertvollsten Besitz und sind daher mit deren Gebrauch äußerst sparsam"
*(Mark Twain)

----------


## gunterman

*Maskierung des PSA-Wertes durch die langfristige Einnahme von Statinen und NSAIDs deutlich höher als bisher angenommen?*
Eine auf der diesjährigen AUA 2010 Konferenz in San Franzisco vorgestellte Studie kommt zu einer wesentlich stärkeren Maskierung des Gesamt-PSA-Wertes durch die regelmäßige langfristige Einnahme von Statinen und NSAIDs, als aus bisherigen Studien zu entnehmen war. Wie in diesem Thread ausgeführt kamen bisherige Studien zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Einnahme von Statinen den PSA Wert im Median um 4 bis 6 % maskiert. Die neue Studie

http://www.urotoday.com/287/conferen...s06052010.html

kommt dagegen zu weit höheren Werten. Danach führt die regelmäßige *Statin* Einnahme bei vorhandener Prostata nach *5 Jahren* zu einer Absenkung des PSA Wertes um *13 %* und nach *10 Jahren* um *26 %*! Die Einnahme von NSAIDs Nicht-steroidalen Entzündungshemmern (z.B. Aspirin, Celebrex, Arcoxia u.a.) zu einer Absenkung des PSA Wertes um 6 % im 5 Jahreszeitraum und zu 11 % im 10 Jahreszeitraum. Zur stärksten PSA Maskierung kommt es nach dieser Studie wenn Statine zusammen mit Thiaziddiuretikas (harntreibende entwässernde Medikamente) genommen werden: nach 5 Jahren 36 % und nach 10 Jahren *59 %*! Eine rechtzeitige Entdeckung eines Prostatakarzinoms kann dadurch erheblich beeinträchtigt werden.

Eine weitere auf dem Amerikanischen Urologen Kongress AUA 2010 vorgestellte Studie

http://www.urotoday.com/287/conferen...s06042010.html

betrachtet die Situation der Statin Einnahme nach radikaler Prostatektomie. Danach haben Patienten die regelmäßig Statine einnehmen ein signifikant geringeres Risiko für ein biochemisches Rezidiv im 5 Jahres-Zeitraum. Allerdings bleibt die Frage offen, inwieweit hier wiederum auch ein PSA Maskierungseffekt durch die Statineinnahme vorliegen könnte.

----------


## Anonymous3

*Overall, patients who were taking statins had a 30 percent lower risk of PSA recurrence compared with non-statin users.*

Overall, patients who were taking statins had a 30 percent lower risk of PSA recurrence compared with non-statin users. Patients reduced risks were dose dependent; the higher the dose, the less likely cancer was to recur. For example, those taking the equivalent of simvastin at a dose of 20 mg had a 43 percent reduced risk of recurrence, and patients taking the equivalent of simvastin at a >20 mg dose had a 50 percent reduced risk. 

http://copingmag.com/cwc/index.php/r...er_recurrence/
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Insgesamt hatten Patienten, die Statine einnahmen ein 30 Prozent geringeres Risiko eines Biochemischen-Rezidiv zu bekommen, im Vergleich mit nicht-Statin-Nutzern. Das Ergebnis zeigte sich dosisabhängig; je höher die Dosis, desto weniger wahrscheinlich war ein Rezidiv. Zum Beispiel hatte die Anwendung von SIMVASTIN bei einer Dosis von 20mg ein 43 Prozent verringertes Risiko eines erneuten Auftretens, und die Anwendung von SIMVASTIN bei > 20 mg-Dosis ging mit einem 50 Prozent verringertem Risiko einher.

----------


## gunterman

*Statine und Prostatakrebs auf der AUA 2011*

Auf der Konferenz der Amerikanischen Urologen AUA 2011 gab es sehr viele Kurzvorträge zum Wirkungszusammenhang Statine und Prostatakrebs.

Unbestritten ist, dass Statine den PSA-Wert absenken, wobei die Meinungen über die Höhe etwas divergieren. Offen ist dagegen  die Frage, ob dies eher PSA-Kosmetik ist, oder ob tatsächlich  positive Wirkungen auf den Tumor selbst und eine eventuelle Metastasierung  entfaltet werden. Auch ist zu unterscheiden zwischen dem Einsatz von Statinen bei der generellen Prävention von Prostatakrebs und dem Einsatz nach  einer Primärtherapie, wie z.B.  Prostatektomie. Im ersten Fall gehen die Meinung besonders stark  auseinander, da eben die Gefahr besteht, dass durch die PSA-Absenkung  unter Umständen ein sich entwickelnder Prostatakrebs erst zu spät  erkannt wird. *Beim therapeutischen Einsatz nach Ersttherapie liegt ein deutliches Übergewicht der Studien vor, die von einer Rezidivrisikoreduktion durch die Einnahme von Statinen  ausgehen.* AUA 2011 Studien hierzu:

995: ANALYSIS OF STATIN MEDICATION, GENETIC VARIATION AND PROSTATE
CANCER OUTCOMES
CONCLUSIONS:
In this cohort, statin use was associated with a reduced risk of biochemical recurrence, metastases
and prostate cancer death. If significant genetic interactions are also observed and confirmed in
other cohorts, this may identify potential pathways of relevance to prostate cancer treatment.
730: THE ATORVASTATIN TARGET SCD1 IDENTIFIED WITHIN THE GENE
EXPRESSION SIGNATURE OF HIGH BMI PROSTATE CANCER PATIENTS
CONCLUSIONS:
Our study revealed that SCD1, a known target of atorvastatin, may play a mechanistic role in the
recently noted beneficial effects of statin treatment in reducing biochemical recurrence of prostate
cancer.
1610: STATINS REDUCE THE RISK OF PROSTATE CANCER PROGRESSION: AN IN
VITRO STUDY IN TO THE MECHANISM of Metastasis.
CONCLUSIONS:
Statins reduce the risk of prostate cancer progression by inhibiting the ability of malignant prostate
epithelial cells to invade towards and through human BMS, reducing the formation and the spread
of metastatic prostate colonies.

*Auf der AUA 2011 waren ausschließlich Vorträge, die von einer Risikoreduktion für die Entwicklung eines Rezidivs nach Ersttherapie durch die Einnahme von Statinen ausgingen.*

Aber selbst bei der generellen Vorbeugung, noch vor erster Therapie, wurden Statine auf der AUA 2011 positiv gesehen:
458: STATIN USE AND RISK OF PROSTATE CANCER IN A POPULATION OF MEN
SCREENED FOR PROSTATE CANCER
CONCLUSIONS:
Statin use was associated with decreased risk of prostate cancer, less frequent high grade cancer
and lower volume of cancer suggesting that their use has a protective effect against prostate cancer
development and progression.

Aktuelle Publikationen, also nicht von der AUA 2011, die Statine bei der Prostatakrebstherapie positiv sehen:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21571344
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21498780
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21334020


Wie immer, gibt es natürlich auch gegenteilige Meinungen:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21480313
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21453350

----------

